# Recurring Error Message



## classic33 (14 Sep 2012)

Anyone else get the following





Different operating systems & computers. However it seems to happen a bit more often now when trying to reply.


----------



## Shaun (14 Sep 2012)

Could you please try logging out, clearing your browser cache and cookie, and then logging back in again. Did that help?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> Could you please try logging out, clearing your browser cache and cookie, and then logging back in again. Did that help?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


 No, I've had the same error/problem using the computers in the local library.


----------



## Shaun (15 Sep 2012)

Do you tick the "Stay logged in" box when you login?


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> Do you tick the "Stay logged in" box when you login?


 Not on the library computer


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> Not on the library computer


 
Give it a try (and before you leave, just remember to click logout [_which unsets the session cookie_]) and let me know if it helps?


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> Give it a try (and before you leave, just remember to click logout [_which unsets the session cookie_]) and let me know if it helps?


 So far its working.
I always look on the bright side of things like this.


----------



## monkeylc (22 Sep 2012)




----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> So far its working.
> I always look on the bright side of things like this.


 
Now its not




Got when trying to respond to the Lego post


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2012)

Have you tried an alternative browser?

Have you disabled all browser add-ons?

If you flush cache and force-reload (CTRL+F5) to refresh all the files from the CC/GC server do you still get this issue?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2012)

Try it this way
*Alternate Browser.*
IE8 on XP Pro, IE9 on Vista.
*Disabled all browser add-ons?*
Yes to on my own computer. No to library computer, restrictions in place.
*Flush cache & force-reload.*
Yes, but not all the time. Usually happens when I try to reply to a previous post, including that post. Same done trying to include your last post on this got this





PS. The time difference between that given on the error message & posting time is due to my typing speed.


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2012)

Could you try using "Compatability Mode" - click the 'broken page' icon (right side of the address bar at the top).


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> Could you try using "Compatability Mode" - click the 'broken page' icon (right side of the address bar at the top).


 Done that, but I'm responding this way to see if it still does it.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2012)

Did that. Signed out/logged out of CC, Cleared the cookies. Went to GC, logging on there. Replied to a post. Coming back here(via the forum menu at the top) the page wouldn't load. Clicked out of "compatability mode" & the page loaded.
At present I'm logged on & have clicked on the stay logged on box.
I've this feeling that I'm done something or not doing something as I seem to be the only one getting this message.


----------



## Shaun (25 Sep 2012)

That's what's puzzling me. It doesn't seem to be processing the POST action. Is Java is up-to-date?


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> That's what's puzzling me. It doesn't seem to be processing the POST action. Is Java is up-to-date?


From the link given. Uncertain how old that is.
Your Java version: Version 6 Update 21
Version 7 Update 7, downloaded.
Will install & let you know


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2012)

Updated to the above version on my own computer, unable to do so on the library computer.

No further postings here will mean that the problems been resolved.

Thanks for the help.
Sean


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2012)

http://geekschat.net/threads/1-billion-at-risk.3752/
Not part of the problem by any chance. If not blame the person who put it(the post) there.


----------



## Shaun (30 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> http://geekschat.net/threads/1-billion-at-risk.3752/
> Not part of the problem by any chance. If not blame the person who put it(the post) there.


 
No, I don't think so - the error you are seeing is related to the way the data is being posted to the site.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2012)

Okay, shoot the person who posted on the other site. Getting me worried over nothing.


----------

